

Show HN: jiffy the simplest way to get furniture delivered - priyadarshy
http://www.usejiffy.com/

======
duylamnguyenngo
Hey HN. I'm the product design intern (at a small idea lab) that's leading the
Jiffy project. If we're to map Jiffy to current startups, it's Lyft for
furniture delivery. We would love to hear about your moving/delivery
experiences and any feedback on you have on the idea!

~~~
cool_guy
Just a small suggestion - Change your favicon. You are using default favicon
that comes with express.

